# not new to forums but new to this one



## PyroNismo2000 (Jun 28, 2004)

Greetings,
I'm AC.Callaway and my wife's Name is Jennifer, we own 3 cats.....well let me refraze that our 3 cats own us. me and my wife are into the car show scene and enjoy fixing up our rides. and our cats are into cat food,sleeping ,meowing,beggin, laying in the window, and running around the house like wild animals. but they are inside cats. Ditzy is a one year old female calico, Jinx is a one year old Siamese,And Kodack is a 8 yr old 19 lb.gray tabby. me and my wife are looking forward to chatting with everyone about their four legged friends .


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

A siamese and a calico... good mix. :wink: 

Welcome to the forum, and don't forget to post pictures of all three of your kitties.


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Greetings, AC & Jennifer. Welcome to the Cat Forum. I'm siding with Rob on this, be sure to post some pictures of your kitties. (And maybe some links to pictures of your rides, too...)

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

A Big How do, to you AC and your dear wife Jennifer!  I love the name Ditzy for a cat (though I think I may resemble that remark at times : )
Great to hear your story about your dear kittys and we truly look forward to hearing more from you! A big meow and hug to your babys !


----------



## PyroNismo2000 (Jun 28, 2004)

thanks for the warm welcome. we hope to have pics soon of our little fuzzballs soon, i'm sure Jennifer will have fun trying to get some good pics of them to put on the site for everyone to enjoy. and mike you can see my truck posted all over Nissanminis.com and here's Jennifers cars.http://www.streetsourcemag.com/ViewOwnerProfile.aspx?ProfileID=28244


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

Whoa........ Checked out your site,SWEET wheels!!!!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

I'm not much for cars, but hubby is (trained mechanic)... so I vote for photos of your cats and hubby votes for pictures of your cars. WELCOME!!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, AC !


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to Cat forum! You are so right - we don't own cats, cats own us! 8)


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! Saw the cool rides, I have an Acura Tl I want to fix up, but never got around to. See you around :lol:


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

